# حصاد 2013



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*سلام ونعمة يا احلى اعضاء 
فكرة الموضوع قريبة من فكرة موضوع بتول 
بس احنا هنختار الا فضل فى اعضاء منتدانا لعام 2013
يعنى هنختار الافضل فى كل شىء 
الموضوع هيستمر لاخر الشهر 
كل الاعضاء تدخل تقول رأيها بكل صراحة 
واخر الشهر هعلن عن اسماء الاعضاء اللى فازوا بكل لقب 
الرجاء الالتزام باختيار عضو واحد فى كل مكان 
افضل .. رد  ؟؟
افضل ..حضور ؟؟
افضل .. توقيع ؟؟
افضل ..صورة رمزية ؟؟
افضل .. صورة بروفايل ؟؟
 افضل ..عضو دمه خفيف ؟؟
افضل .. عضو هادى ؟؟
افضل .. عضو شقى ؟؟
افضل .. عضو نشيط ؟؟
افضل عضو .. لعام 2013
ندخل على المواضيع 
هعلن اخر الشهر عن اسم الموضوع وصاحبه طبعا 

افضل .. موضوع فى العام ؟؟
افضل .. موضوع فى كتابات ؟؟
افضل .. موضوع فى الشبابيات ؟؟
افضل .. موضوع ثقافى ؟؟
افضل .. موضوع روحى ؟؟
افضل .. موضوع صلاة ؟؟

قولت اعمل قسم للمشرفين لوحدهم ههههههه 
علشان يبقوا ليهم استفتاء خاص بيهم 
افضل المشرفين 

افضل .. مشرف متواجد 
افضل .. مشرف هادى 
افضل .. مشرف كسول 
افضل .. مشرف متابع 
افضل .. مشرف بيشارك 
افضل .. رد مشرف 
افضل مشرف .. لعام 2013
يلا بقى منتظراكم يا احلى اعضاء 
كل واحد ياخد ورقته ويدخل ورا الستارة ومحدش يغش من حد 
الكل يدخل ويستفتى واوعوا تنسوا تحطوا ايديكم فى الحبر السرى 
علشان محدش يدخل يستفتى مرتين هههههههه 

الموضوع مستمر لاخر شهر 12 
والنتيجة يوم راس السنة 
وكل سنة وانتم طيبين 

*​


----------



## grges monir (13 ديسمبر 2013)

لا موضوع عاوز تركيز
اذاكر واجيلك هههه


----------



## kalimooo (13 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع مهم فعلاً
تتمميزين دائماً بأفكار خلاقة  ومتجددة..
مشكورة رورو
طبعاً لي عودة لأبداء رأيي المتواضع


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*متابع ....... وربنا يستر علينا*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 ديسمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *متابع ....... وربنا يستر علينا*


وانا متابعه مع حضرتك يابابا وربنا يستر علينا​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> لا موضوع عاوز تركيز
> اذاكر واجيلك هههه



* ذاكر كويس يا جرجس
 واوعى تغش من حد حاكم انا عارفاك ممكن تغش منى انا بس ههههههه *
*فى انتظارك يا جرجس الموضوع مفتوح لاخر الشهر براحتك *
*تكون خلصت المنهج كله *




kalimooo قال:


> موضوع مهم فعلاً
> تتمميزين دائماً بأفكار خلاقة  ومتجددة..
> مشكورة رورو
> طبعاً لي عودة لأبداء رأيي المتواضع


*ميرسى كليمو لزوقك 
منتظراك طبعا نورت كليمو *



صوت صارخ قال:


> *متابع ....... وربنا يستر علينا*


*منور يا بابا وان شاء الله هيستر 
من غير ما اعرف حضرتك هتكتسح فى اكتر من لقب 
نورتنى يا بابا *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو رورو رورو
هو انا ممكن اجاوب عالسؤال دا بس
*افضل .. مشرف كسول 
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> وانا متابعه مع حضرتك يابابا وربنا يستر علينا​



*وانتى كمان هتكتسحى اكتر من مكان لا تقلقى ههههههه 
منورة يا بيبى ويلا شدى حيلك وجاوبى الهمة *


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> رورو رورو رورو
> هو انا ممكن اجاوب عالسؤال دا بس
> *افضل .. مشرف كسول
> *


*هههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ايون اكمنه سهل يعنى ومش محتاج مذاكرة 
هو تقدرى تجاوبى بس بردوا معاه باقى الاسئلة ولا انتى حرة هتخدى 
1 من 10 ههههههه *
*انا عارفة الاجابة ممكن اغششك*
​


----------



## oesi no (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*افضل .. موضوع فى العام ؟؟
*
* يوميـات رورو وبتــول (متجدد) 

افضل .. موضوع فى كتابات ؟؟
*
*سلسلة ..خواطر ليل..من شخابيطي 

افضل .. موضوع فى الشبابيات ؟؟
*
*شخصيات جميله ...!!!

 افضل .. موضوع ثقافى ؟؟
*
*التنين komodo dragon
افضل .. موضوع روحى ؟؟
*
*لماذا الغضب وكيف نتصالح مع الله ليرفع غضبه عنا - هل الله غضوب 			‏
 افضل .. موضوع صلاة ؟؟
* ابدي نشاطك بالقسم ببركة امنا مريم العذراء

سنتين تلاته كدة واجى اكمل الموضوع
انا طلع عينى فى الشويه دول 
طبعا الاختيارات كتير جدااااا 
وهنا الصعوبة 
اسبوع واكمل 
ههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (13 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> رورو رورو رورو
> هو انا ممكن اجاوب عالسؤال دا بس
> *افضل .. مشرف كسول
> *





رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايون اكمنه سهل يعنى ومش محتاج مذاكرة
> هو تقدرى تجاوبى بس بردوا معاه باقى الاسئلة ولا انتى حرة هتخدى
> 1 من 10 ههههههه *
> ...


الحمد لله 
الوحيد اللى رد فى الموضوع
:smile01 اكيد مش انا :smile01:smile01


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2013)

oesi no قال:


> *افضل .. موضوع فى العام ؟؟
> *
> * يوميـات رورو وبتــول (متجدد)
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ضحكتنى جدا يا جووووووو بجد 
بس اجاباتك جميلة يا كسلى كنت كملت بالمرة 
يلا خليها عليا معرفش امتحان ايه ده اللى على اجزاء هههههه 
فى انتظارك السنة الجاية 2014 شهر 12 يادوب تكون خلصت الباقى ههههه *


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2013)

oesi no قال:


> الحمد لله
> الوحيد اللى رد فى الموضوع
> :smile01 اكيد مش انا :smile01:smile01


*ههههههههههههههههههههه 
على يدى بامارة نص الاسئلة اللى سبتها *


----------



## كلدانية (13 ديسمبر 2013)

تسجيل متابعة
دائما افكارك جميلة ياقمر​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 ديسمبر 2013)

oesi no قال:


> الحمد لله
> الوحيد اللى رد فى الموضوع
> :smile01 اكيد مش انا :smile01:smile01


لا ابدا بعد الشر عليك من الكسل
دا واحد صاحبنا كدا انت متعرفوش:smile01​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (13 ديسمبر 2013)

من هنا لأخر الشهر اكون ذاكرت كويس علشان اقدر اجاوب على كل الاسئلة 
الصعبة دى


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2013)

كلدانية قال:


> تسجيل متابعة
> دائما افكارك جميلة ياقمر​


*ميرسى يا كوكى ربنا يخليكى حبيبتى 
منورة ومنتظراكى تستفتى معانا ههههههه *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2013)

+ ميلاد العجايبى + قال:


> من هنا لأخر الشهر اكون ذاكرت كويس علشان اقدر اجاوب على كل الاسئلة
> الصعبة دى


*منتظراك يا ميلاد بس ذاكر كويس هههههههههه 
نورت الموضوع يا ميلاد 
*


----------



## النهيسى (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*ندخل على المواضيع 
هعلن اخر الشهر عن اسم الموضوع وصاحبه طبعا 

افضل .. موضوع فى العام ؟؟

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=239443
*
*♣♣شجــرة عائلة منتدي الكنيســـة ♣♣*

*
 افضل .. موضوع فى كتابات ؟؟
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=244373
*
*أم لدقائق*

* افضل .. موضوع فى الشبابيات ؟؟
*
*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=239998&page=11

*
*شخصيات جميله ...!!!*

* افضل .. موضوع ثقافى ؟؟

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=244519
*
*من أغرب طيور العالم
طيور الجنة أو الفردوس الشهير بالممثل المسرحي
bird of paradise

 افضل .. موضوع روحى ؟؟

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=243698

*
*يلا نقرا كتابنا المقدس (ينبوع ماء ينبع الى حياه ابدية )*

* افضل .. موضوع صلاة ؟؟
* http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=226991

أبدى نشاطك بام النور
ملحوظه

نفسى  موضوعات يتثبتم


*يلا نقرا كتابنا المقدس (ينبوع ماء ينبع الى حياه ابدية )*

أبدى نشاطك بام النور

ملحوظه

الأختيارات تختلف من شخص لآخر لأنها تعبر عن وجهه نظره


----------



## النهيسى (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*افضل مشرف متواجد با ستمرار 
افضل .. مشرف متواجد 
افضل .. مشرف هادى 
افضل .. مشرف كسول 
افضل .. مشرف متابع 
افضل .. مشرف بيشارك 
افضل .. رد مشرف

كل مشرف بيبقى نشيط او كسول تبع ظروفه الخاصه
*


----------



## النهيسى (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*افضل .. رد  ؟؟
افضل ..حضور ؟؟
افضل .. توقيع ؟؟
افضل ..صورة رمزية ؟؟
افضل .. صورة بروفايل ؟؟
 افضل ..عضو دمه خفيف ؟؟
افضل .. عضو هادى ؟؟
افضل .. عضو شقى ؟؟
افضل .. عضو نشيط ؟؟

صدقونى مش بقدر اركز فى هذا
وهذا ليس هروبا

*


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *ندخل على المواضيع
> هعلن اخر الشهر عن اسم الموضوع وصاحبه طبعا
> 
> افضل .. موضوع فى العام ؟؟
> ...





النهيسى قال:


> *افضل مشرف متواجد با ستمرار
> افضل .. مشرف متواجد
> افضل .. مشرف هادى
> افضل .. مشرف كسول
> ...



*نروت الموضوع يابابا واجابات حضرتك جميلة 
وبالنسبة للجزء الاول ولايهم حضرتك 
نورت الموضوع وباركته *


----------



## max mike (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*موضووووووووووووووع رائع كالعادة رورو
بس سورى اعذرينى مش هقدر اجاوب لانى مش متابع باستمرار بجد
ومش عايز اجاوب على حاجة وتكون اجابتى مش هى لان ده حصاد عام كامل
بعد اذنكم انا هكتفى بالمتابعة
متاااااااااااااااااااابع​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2013)

max mike قال:


> *موضووووووووووووووع رائع كالعادة رورو
> بس سورى اعذرينى مش هقدر اجاوب لانى مش متابع باستمرار بجد
> ومش عايز اجاوب على حاجة وتكون اجابتى مش هى لان ده حصاد عام كامل
> بعد اذنكم انا هكتفى بالمتابعة
> متاااااااااااااااااااابع​*


*ميرسى يا مايكل ربنا يخليك 
ومنور اكيد حتى بالمتابعة 
نورت يا غالى 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 ديسمبر 2013)

استعني عالشقا بالله:smile01

*افضل .. رد  ؟؟
طبعا كل عضو بكتب تعليق بيقاله الف معني
وبيقا مهم جداا بلا شك .. بس علشاان مبوظش الاستفتاء هختار
رد خادم البتول **			#71**
 افضل ..حضور ؟؟
كتير جدا صدقيني
رورو ايهاب 
 افضل .. توقيع ؟؟
ماما كاندي
لانه فيه مجموعه جميله جدا من صور البابا شنودة
*
*




 افضل ..صورة رمزية ؟؟
ماي روك
*
*




 افضل .. صورة بروفايل ؟؟
دونا نبيل*
*




  افضل ..عضو دمه خفيف ؟؟
كتيرررر اووي جداا طبعا
حبو اعدائكم 
 افضل .. عضو هادى ؟؟
سبارو
 افضل .. عضو شقى ؟؟
ايريني
 افضل .. عضو نشيط ؟؟
ماري نعيم
ندخل على المواضيع 
هعلن اخر الشهر عن اسم الموضوع وصاحبه طبعا 

افضل .. موضوع فى العام ؟؟
* العدد الأول من مجلة منتدى الكنيسة العربية
* افضل .. موضوع فى كتابات ؟؟*
*خواطر الرابعة والستون ...... 
 افضل .. موضوع فى الشبابيات ؟؟*
*شخصيات جميله ...!!! 
افضل .. موضوع ثقافى ؟؟*
*هل تعلم (كلمات مصريه) 
افضل .. موضوع روحى ؟؟*
* رسالة خاصة وهامة جداً للمبتدئين في الإيمان والطريق الروحي
افضل .. موضوع صلاة ؟؟*
* ابدي نشاطك بالقسم ببركة امنا مريم العذراء 			‏
قولت اعمل قسم للمشرفين لوحدهم ههههههه 
علشان يبقوا ليهم استفتاء خاص بيهم 
افضل المشرفين 
افضل مشرف متواجد با ستمرار 
افضل .. مشرف متواجد 
النهيسي
 افضل .. مشرف هادى 
كلدانية
 افضل .. مشرف كسول 
البابا
 افضل .. مشرف متابع 
اوسي نو
 افضل .. مشرف بيشارك 
ماما كاندي 
 افضل .. رد مشرف 
*ايموند 			#*11*



يـــــــــــــــــاه اخيرا ياربي خلصت
دا انا لو بمتحن امتحانات الثانوية العايمة مكنتش تعبت كدا واخدت الوقت دا كله
الله يسامحك ياالي في بالي

المهم اللي هيكسب في الاستشفتاء دا هياخد ايه
تشكيف ولا تشلاجه ياتري:smile01


حقيقي بجد كان نفسي اكتب اسماء كتير لان فيه ناس كتير جدا حقيقي بتتعب في المنتدي وليها مجهود عظيم وكبير
بس كنت مُحكمة بأسم واحد في كل سؤال
عشان الاستفتاء مش يبوظ
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*باتو يا حبى احب اقولك 
ان جبتى تقدير امتياز مع مرتبة السرير يووووووه مرتبة الشرف 
وهتدخلى طب ان شاء الله هههههههه 
نورتى يا حبيبتى باجاباتك الجميلة 
واللى هيكسب فى الاستفتاء ده يروح ياخد هدية من دونا او رورك 
انا مالى كفاية عليا الموضوع والمتابعة بتاعة الاستفتاء هههههه 
نورتى يا بيبى 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *باتو يا حبى احب اقولك
> ان جبتى تقدير امتياز مع مرتبة السرير يووووووه مرتبة الشرف
> وهتدخلى طب ان شاء الله هههههههه
> نورتى يا حبيبتى باجاباتك الجميلة
> ...


​ شقلطونا بقا لروك 
وروك يشقلطنا لدونا
وفي الاخر نطلع من الاستشفتاء بلا حمص:smile01​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ​ شقلطونا بقا لروك
> وروك يشقلطنا لدونا
> وفي الاخر نطلع من الاستشفتاء بلا حمص:smile01​


*طب خلاص ليكى عليا اللى هيكسب فى الاستفتاء 
هخلى حد من مصميمنا العباقرة 
يحطهم مع بعض فى تصميم حلو 
ححرقتى المفاجاة يا بت عاجبك كدا *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طب خلاص ليكى عليا اللى هيكسب فى الاستفتاء
> هخلى حد من مصميمنا العباقرة
> يحطهم مع بعض فى تصميم حلو
> ححرقتى المفاجاة يا بت عاجبك كدا *​


مفاجاة ايه انا مفهمتش حاجه اساسا:smile01
مين اللي هيحط مين مع بعض:thnk0001:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مفاجاة ايه انا مفهمتش حاجه اساسا:smile01
> مين اللي هيحط مين مع بعض:thnk0001:​


*دايما كدا مغلبانى معاكى 
بفكر اجبلك فهامة بالكهربا يابت ههههههههه 
بصى يا قلبى الاعضاء اللى هيكسبوا فى الاخر 
هنعمل تصميم حلو كدا 
ونحط اساميهم فيه 
فهمتى عليا 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *دايما كدا مغلبانى معاكى
> بفكر اجبلك فهامة بالكهربا يابت ههههههههه
> بصى يا قلبى الاعضاء اللى هيكسبوا فى الاخر
> هنعمل تصميم حلو كدا
> ...


كهربا اما تبقا تنشفك:smile01

طيب مش تقولي انك بتتكلمي عن الاعضاء
وانا ايش دراني:smile01​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> كهربا اما تبقا تنشفك:smile01
> 
> طيب مش تقولي انك بتتكلمي عن الاعضاء
> وانا ايش دراني:smile01​


*هههههههههههههه 
ادينى قولت اهووووووو :act23:*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 ديسمبر 2013)

اية الجمال دة 
دة موضوع رائع بجد 
بس انا احب اكون 
من مصححين ورقة الاسئلة 
تسلم ايدر يا رورو علي افكارك الجميلة


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> اية الجمال دة
> دة موضوع رائع بجد
> بس انا احب اكون
> من مصححين ورقة الاسئلة
> تسلم ايدر يا رورو علي افكارك الجميلة


*ههههههههههههههههههههه 
ميرسى يا رمسيس ربنا يخليك 
بس مفيش حد مصحح غيرى 
يلا خد ورقتك وادخل هناك لوحدك كدا وحل 
ومتنساش تحط ايدك فى الحبر السرى 
معندناش حد يهرب من الاستفتاء ههههههههه 
نورت يا رمسيس وفى انتظارك تجاوب *​


----------



## اليعازر (14 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع مميز يا رورو..
متابع.
.


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2013)

اليعازر قال:


> موضوع مميز يا رورو..
> متابع.
> .


*ميرسى يا بابا منورنى اكيد ومنور الموضوع كله 
بس ايه مش هتستفتى هههههههههه *
*اللى يدخل الموضوع لازم يستفتى 
علشان نفرح قلوب الاعضاء اخر الشهر 
*


----------



## aymonded (14 ديسمبر 2013)

هو ينفع أدخل في لجنة الامتحانات وأجيب معايا أبو مرموب وأبو سُعن للمساعدة الفورية
والجايزة تبقى عصفور الجنة هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (14 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع جميل جدا رورو تسلم ايديكى

افضل .. رد ؟؟
ادمنتيوس 
افضل ..حضور ؟؟
رورو ايهاب 
افضل .. توقيع ؟؟
واثقه فيك يارب 
افضل ..صورة رمزية ؟؟
دونا نبيل 
افضل .. صورة بروفايل ؟؟
تماف ماريا 
افضل ..عضو دمه خفيف ؟؟
حبو 
افضل .. عضو هادى ؟؟
كرمه الصغير 
افضل .. عضو شقى ؟؟
ايرينى 
افضل .. عضو نشيط ؟؟
مارى نعيم بدون منازع
ندخل على المواضيع 

افضل .. موضوع فى العام ؟؟

شجرة عائلة المنتدى الكنيسه

افضل .. موضوع فى كتابات ؟؟
ام لدقائق
افضل .. موضوع فى الشبابيات ؟؟
شخصيات جميله 
افضل .. موضوع ثقافى ؟؟
عصفور الجنه 
افضل .. موضوع روحى ؟؟

يلا نقرا الكتاب المقدس 

افضل .. موضوع صلاة ؟؟

ابدا نشاطك ببركة العدرا 

افضل المشرفين 

افضل .. مشرف متواجد 
 الاستاذ ايموند
افضل .. مشرف هادى 
كلدانيه 
افضل .. مشرف كسول 
ابو تربو 
افضل .. مشرف متابع 
دونا نبيل 
افضل .. مشرف بيشارك 
النهيسى 
افضل .. رد مشرف 
الاستاذ صوت وماما امه


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (14 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع مميز 
ومتابع .....


----------



## aalyhabib (14 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع   مميز .. 

الأمتحان  صعب ..  وتقديم ورقه الأجابه  هايكون 
 قبل  دق  الجرس ​


----------



## grges monir (14 ديسمبر 2013)

متابع الرودد
عشان اعرف اغش بضميرهههه


----------



## حبيب يسوع (14 ديسمبر 2013)

الموضوع فكرته جميلة بس صعب
عايز مراجعة لموضوعات العام كله
كنت اتمنى اختيار عضو او مشرف كان متميزا فى العام الحالى
الرب يباركك


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]مش فاهم الموضوع*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هو دة أستطلاع رأى والا تجميع آراء ؟[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]فيه فرق طبعاً 
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو جمع لآراء محتاج منك مجهود كبير جداً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مع نصيحة ( بلاش تقعدى تقتبسى مشاركة العضو بالكااااااااااامل )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]علشان تردى عليه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن دة بيخلق صفحات زيادة بدون داعى وبيّصعب جداً متابعة الموضوع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الموضوع حصاد 2013 .... صح ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من الطبيعى ان الآراء التى ستصلك ستدون على آخر 15 يوم أو شهر بالكتيرر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]علشان الموضوع ينجح ... هتجمعى الأراء كلها وبعدين تفتحى أستطلاع بأغلبية الإجماع [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]وبرضه مش حصاد 2013 أبداً ... مستحيييل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حصاد شهر ديسمبر أوكيية يمشى ... لكن عام كامل !!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أبدأوها شهر بشهر يكون أفضل [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## mary naeem (14 ديسمبر 2013)

فكرة جميلة جدا
وعاوزة الواحد يلف المنتدى كله من الصبح لغاية بالليل ومش هيخلص
بجد المنتدى من أنشط المنتدات والكل بيحب بعضه
والمشرفين كلهم نشطاء
ربنا يدم المحبة بن الجمع


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 ديسمبر 2013)

مش هعرف اجاوب
بس انا متابعة
​


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*أفكارك جميلة وأختياراتك رائعة*
*لدعم  وأسناد كلمة الرب والأبداعات وتجديدالحوارات الى مستوى*
*أجمل وأرقى وأدخال عامل التشويق بين الأخوة*
*الرب يباركك على أعمالك الرائعة وأرجو أن تضعيني*
*في مكان والمتابع للمنافسات التي *
*ستكون بكل تأكيد جميلة جداً*
*الرب يعوض تعب محبتك في خدمة الرب القدوس يسوع ولمجده العظيم. *
*ربنا يفرح قلبك بتحقيق أمنياتك في ذكرى الميلاد العظيم لربنا يسوع المسيح *
*وللسنه الجديدة ويفيض عليك بنعمه الغنية وسلامه العظيم ومحبته الدائمة... *
*والمجد لربنا القدوس يسوع المسيح*
*دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*
* وكل عام وأنتي والعائلة الكريمة وأحبائك *
* بألف خير وفرح وسلام...آمين*
*وكذلك أقول الى كل أخواني وخواتي *
*كل سنه وأنتم طيبين ويدوم فرح الرب وسلامه*
*مع الجميع دائماً آمين*​


----------



## جوجو وحيد (14 ديسمبر 2013)

كان بودى اجاوب بس للاسف بما انى عضوه جديده وبما انى كسوله وبدخل المنتدى كل فين مش هقدر اختار   لكن الموضوع بجد تحفه وهستنى معاكم النتيجه


----------



## soul & life (14 ديسمبر 2013)

الفكرة جميلة خاالص وكنت هقترحها على بتول تضمها لاستفتاء عام 2013 
 بس يا رورو الاسئلة كتير خالص وحياتك حاولى تضغطيهم شوية اختصري الاسئلة علشان كده انا توهت  ههههههههه 
كمان كده فى مواضيع كتير هتتظلم  لانه احنا بنعمل بنكتب الاقرب والاقدم بيتنسى 
لازم ناخد فرصتنا  دا عام كامل يعنى فى مواضيع ن اول السنة اللى فاتت كانت هايلة لكن اتنست يعنى لازم ناخد فرصة نفصص ونقلب فى كل الاقسام وبعدين نكتب بقا  اختيارنا النهائى


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*نيفو يا حبيبتى دورى وذاكرى براحتك خالص 
قدامك لاخر الشهر انا ماردتش اعمله لشهر سبتمبر بس 
علشان زى ما قولتى فى مواضيع كتير حلوة من اول السنة والهدف اننا نعرفها 
علشان الاعضاء الى هتكسب تعرف اد ايه تعبهم متقدر من كل الاعضاء 
ده انا ماردتش اكتر فى الاسئلة يا نيفو اختصرت على اد ما قدرت *​


----------



## AdmanTios (15 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *سلام ونعمة يا احلى اعضاء
> فكرة الموضوع قريبة من فكرة موضوع بتول
> بس احنا هنختار الا فضل فى اعضاء منتدانا لعام 2013
> يعنى هنختار الافضل فى كل شىء
> ...



*خالص الشكر للدعوة بالمُشاركة
بالقطع منارة منتدي الكنيسة عامرة
بالأحباء بمختلف المواهب و النعم ..

و لا يكفي جميع الأحباء كلمات وافية
و شافية إنما هي مجرد تعبيير عما
نخملُه بداخلنا تجاة هؤلاء الأحباء جميعاً

للجميع كل مودة و إحترام من عُمق القلب*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا على دعوه رورو بس ماعرفش مافتكرش كتير ومش متابعه لكل الاقسام بجد في اقسام لغاية دي الوقت ما دخلتهمش

افضل .. رد ؟؟
عايزاني افتكر افضل رد؟ اعتقد بتبقى ع حسب
افضل ..حضور ؟؟
كل الناس هنا فيها خير وبركه

افضل .. توقيع ؟؟
 بجد توقيع عبود عاجبني مع اني ما احب الاسود بس شكل الاسد الابيض سلب عقلي سلامة عقلي ههههه
افضل ..صورة رمزية ؟؟
ما اركز كثير
افضل .. صورة بروفايل ؟؟
ما اركز كثير
افضل ..عضو دمه خفيف ؟؟
حبو.. عبود.. كابتن..  ايريني ..مش فاكره حد تاني
اذا افتكرت اكتبهم
افضل .. عضو هادى ؟؟
soul اللي كان اسمها نيفيان
ايمليا
جرجس 2
افضل .. عضو شقى ؟؟
شقاوه 
ايرييني
افضل .. عضو نشيط ؟؟
حقولك اوسي ليه بأه اعتبره نشيط لان ماكانش يكتب
وبدا ينشط اليومين دول سبحان الله 
افضل عضو .. لعام 2013
بدون مجامله 
عبود
ليش؟ لانه تقريبا العضو الوحيد اللي يكتب اكثر من موضوع في شهر ومن تاليفه 
.. ماشفت حد مثله هنا عشان اضيف اسمه الى اسم عبود


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 ديسمبر 2013)

وافضل موضوع
هو
كافيه البنات فاكره مصطبه بتاعتنا


----------



## tamav maria (16 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع جميل يارورو 
بس عاوز مذاكره
ها اذاكر شويه وارجع لك تاني ههههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 ديسمبر 2013)

* افضل .. رد  ؟؟
موكي
 افضل ..حضور ؟؟
كتير
 افضل .. توقيع ؟؟
**دونا
 افضل ..صورة رمزية ؟؟
روزا
 افضل .. صورة بروفايل ؟؟
ماما كاندي
  افضل ..عضو دمه خفيف ؟؟
توته ورورو طبعااااااا
 افضل .. عضو هادى ؟؟
نيفان
 افضل .. عضو شقى ؟؟
سامح 
 افضل .. عضو نشيط ؟؟
بنت النور
 افضل عضو .. لعام 2013
امي امه 


افضل .. موضوع فى العام ؟؟
اكيد حصاد 2013
 افضل .. موضوع فى كتابات ؟؟
اعود اليك تائبا ...كلمات كريس
 افضل .. موضوع فى الشبابيات ؟؟
شخصيات جمله
 افضل .. موضوع ثقافى ؟؟
مش بتابع كتير
 افضل .. موضوع روحى ؟؟
*
*  كيف اعرف مدى قوة إيماني وهل هو ضعيف أم قوي  
 افضل .. موضوع صلاة ؟؟
*
*ابدي نشاطك بالقسم ببركة امنا مريم العذراء 			‏

افضل المشرفين 

افضل .. مشرف متواجد 
ماما كاندي
 افضل .. مشرف هادى 
حببتي كلدانيه
 افضل .. مشرف كسول 
ماليش دعوه انا :w00t:
 افضل .. مشرف متابع 
الاستاذ ايمن طبعااااااااا
 افضل .. مشرف بيشارك 
الاستاذ النهيسي
 افضل .. رد مشرف 
دونا 
افضل مشرف .. لعام 2013


ربنا يبارك حياتك حببتي*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*ياااااااااااااه يا عبد الصمد 
حد افتكرني اخيراً 
*
*
افضل ..عضو دمه خفيف ؟؟

الغالي " عياد " و أختنا " سول & لايف "

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2013)

​*منورين يا جماعة 
عندى كام ملحوظة حبيت اوضحها 
اوﻻ الموضوع استفتاء ﻻفضل اﻻعضاء 
يعنى ﻻزم نختار عضو واحد فقط علشان محدش
 يتظلم واقدر وانا بسجل ابقى محددة اختياركم
 ﻻنه مش مجرد موضوع للاراء فقط ده استفتاء 
ثانيا ناخد بالنا من المواضيع متكونش قديمة 
تكون خلال السنة دى بس 
ثالثا المشرفين ليهم اسئلة خاصة بيهم 
بعيد عن اﻻعضاء 
وميرسى ليكم كلكم  
كانت معكم رورو عبر الهاتف المحمول هههههه

*


----------

